# Satoh s370d beaver



## Bsblhater

Guys on the satoh is the transmission and hydraulic fill point the black cap/plug on top the tranny shifting cover. According to manual they share the sae 80 gear oil. My concern is about the hydraulics is that the same fill point .


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Bsblhater, welcome to the tractor forum.

I found the attached manual on the internet. From a brief review, it appears that there is only one fill point (common reservoir). Please double check me on this point.


----------



## sixbales

Other things.....there is an oil level check plug on the left side. You pour fluid into the filler port on top till it comes out of the fluid level check port on the side. Also note the suction screen for the hydraulic pump. Have a look at satohparts.com (got these pictures from this site).


----------



## Bsblhater

sixbales said:


> Howdy Bsblhater, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I found the attached manual on the internet. From a brief review, it appears that there is only one fill point (common reservoir). Please double check me on this point.


----------



## Bsblhater

Thankyou sixbales i see that on page 19. I just bought the. Repair manual and cant find it anywhere in there. It does in detail show you how to dismantle everything on it though. Payed near 50 bucks for it. Where did you find that manual i have looked hard. Love the tractor ive had it about 2 weeks. Lots to learn . My is the 4wd or d version


----------



## RC Wells

http://satohparts.com/parts.html


----------



## Bsblhater

Thankyou very much


----------



## moslim

satoh s370d hard starting new rings, valve job pump and injectors rebuilt any ideas?


----------



## Bsblhater

My 370d even when its warm i use my glow plugs for about 10 seconds after the indicator is bright red and then pull the throttle wide open. It starts immediatly. Before it is running wide open i throttle down to about quarter so not cause any harm to a room temp engine. Now to the work you have done if you have a strong battery get it started and crack your injectors one at a time to get any trapped air out of the fuel system. This could be the cause of the hard starting if your battery is good. A weak battery wont start this engine. That is the 1st thing i did on mine because it would not start. Got a new battery after i fully charged mine and it load tested weak. So it was junk. Cranking a diesel needs a lot of battery to get the premium starting condition.


----------



## stingrazor

Hello guys, Does anyone know where to find a gear shift assembly rebuild kit for the s-370? Mine is in pretty bad shape, I just tore it down, way to much trouble to put it back together like it is.


----------

